# Want to move to Malaga or Marbella



## Soldierxx (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I am currently living in Spain but I am not happy in my current location which is Fuengirola. It has not lived up to what I expected so I am going to either move to Malaga or Marbella but I cant decide which one. In my current place I am quite bored and the nightlife and entertainment over here is very poor.

What I am mainly looking for is a place with a lot of English speaking people. Not necessarily English people, just people that speak English. I know Marbella is good for this because this is where a lot of people go on holiday. I also want a place where there will always be something to do and see such as an event, a show or something entertaining. Obviously Malaga is a lot bigger so there is probably a lot more there but I am not sure how many English speaking people there are. My plan is to get a place right in the city center of Marbella or Malaga.

Does anybody have any advice or can list a few advantages and disadvantages of either picking Malaga or Marbella? Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well all the people I know who live there and go out, travel to Fuengirola for their night life - Benalmadena is also a favourite, but Malaga??????? Marbella was also popular, but expensive so it wasnt/isnt somewhere they go to often

Jo xxx


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Soldierxx said:


> Hi, I am currently living in Spain but I am not happy in my current location which is Fuengirola. It has not lived up to what I expected so I am going to either move to Malaga or Marbella but I cant decide which one. In my current place I am quite bored and the nightlife and entertainment over here is very poor.
> 
> What I am mainly looking for is a place with a lot of English speaking people. Not necessarily English people, just people that speak English. I know Marbella is good for this because this is where a lot of people go on holiday. I also want a place where there will always be something to do and see such as an event, a show or something entertaining. Obviously Malaga is a lot bigger so there is probably a lot more there but I am not sure how many English speaking people there are. My plan is to get a place right in the city center of Marbella or Malaga.
> 
> Does anybody have any advice or can list a few advantages and disadvantages of either picking Malaga or Marbella? Thanks


If you want to live in the centre of Malaga you will need to speak Spanish. If you want to live in Marbella, then you'll need to afford it. If you have lots of money, go to Puerto Banus, you'll enjoy the experience.


----------

